# Sizing on L 1 pants



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

You are almost exactly my size. Don’t go small. These fit pretty tight. Medium will make Shaun White envious. If you have longer legs, large. FYI, I wear slim crash shorts and knee pads.


----------



## phasot1981 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I am considering going medium. Do you think I will be unhappy with how tight they are?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

phasot1981 said:


> Do you think I will be unhappy with how tight they are?



Nah they look slim but are actually comfortable and well built. I have the stretch twill version but even the non stretch ones were cut well for wide range of motion iirc.


----------



## Jc Lee (Feb 12, 2018)

I just tried these same pants In medium. I’m 5-10 180lbs. I didn’t like the fit. It was restrictive. Kinda tight. You’re skinnier so it might be different. I went with medium Volcom articulated pants. These pants are way better quality and I feel they were actually a slimmer fit than the l1 pants, but Volcom pants has stretchy material that made it easy to move. Be sure to try these on too


----------



## phasot1981 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks for the replies Robot food and JC. Do you think I would be happier with their Thunder pant?


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

phasot1981 said:


> Thanks for the replies Robot food and JC. Do you think I would be happier with their Thunder pant?




Thunders are skinny fit. Tighter than the chinos. They are stretch twill so move well but the tight fit is a crapshoot.


----------



## Reynouts (Sep 18, 2014)

For what it's worth: I am 180cm tall (5'9?)and 140lbs and got the L1 thunder in medium. It is skinny looking but definately not restricting my movements. I also tried the large size, but this was a lot more like a baggy pants. Small is too small for sure.

It are very nice looking pants, not very warm and the water repellancy is middle of the road. I'm sure there are better quality pants out there with the same price range.


----------

